# For Sale: Penn Squall 60LD



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Used it a few times and now it just sits. Penn Squall 60LD filled with 30lbs Prospec and topped with 100lbs Jinkai. $110 shipped via paypal, or in person with cash. Thanks.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Please close thread, will try other means to sell. Thank you.


----------

